# Newbies To Travel Trailers



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

We just bought our first Travel Trailer, an Outback Terrain 245 TBH! We love it so far! Camped twice in three weeks!
My fiancee lives in Bemidji, MN and I live 100 miles north in Rainy River, Ontario, Canada!
We tented for years... then bought a small PUP and then a big PUP... but this year decided we are tired of work setting up and taking down! So made the leap!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers!

Todd


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Outback and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new trailer, and welcome.


----------

